# Came home early to swarm in column



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I came home early today since I am way over on hours with the Florida State Fair and bees going to California.
There was a swarm in progress going into a column of the carport on our farm.
Stacks of supers wiith comb and they pick the column?!?!
Videos on Dropbox https://www.dropbox.com/home#!/home/Photos/Swarm


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Sorry forgot to share the link in Dropbox.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/a91mwftqlz8qap5/L_6oEg5m_S


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice, looking at these pic's makes me long for spring time.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

We only have two seasons here -- spring and summer.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

One of the future beekeepers that came to watch and learn took several pictures posted on the DropBox link.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Came home to another swarm. It was certainly Good Friday. They went right in to a two super hive I had in storage.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Two more swarms from the parent hive, shot these out of a tall pine with the 12 gauge, dropped right in waiting hives.


----------

